# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Simplification de la distribution de Microsoft Office 2010

## Tofalu

*Mise  jour du 12.10.2009*




> Microsoft a apport aujourd'hui des informations supplmentaires concernant ses suites utilitaires.
> 
> La suite d'entre de gamme Works sera abandonne, aprs une dizaine d'annes de bons et loyaux services, au profit d'une version bride et gratuite de Microsoft Office 2010 qui sera finance par la publicit.
> 
> Appele Office Starter 2010, cette nouvelle dition ne contiendra que Word 2010 et Excel 2010 -en version "fonctionnalits rduites" (alors que PowerPoint 2010, OneNote 2010 et Outlook 2010 se trouvent ajouts aux packs de gammes suprieures). Elle ne sera pas limite dans le temps par une date d'expiration, car le produit n'a pas t conu en tant que version d'essai : "Vous pouvez l'utiliser aussi longtemps que vos besoins ne dpassent pas ce que Starter a  offrir", dclare son responsable des tests. Parmi les fonctionnalits brides on peut noter par exemple : pour word, l'impossibilit de crer entte et pied de page, ni de table de matire automatique et en ce qui concerne excel, l'absence de tableau crois dynamique.
> 
> Microsoft espre donc que les utilisateurs de cette mise en bouche seront ensuite tents par l'achat d'une version plus consistante (qui ne necessite aucune convertion de format des documents existants). L'upgrade sera d'ailleurs possible directement depuis Starter, par l'utilisaton d'une cl d'activation (achete en ligne), qui dbloquera les contenus ncssaires  l'installation d'une nouvelle dition, sans qu'aucun tlchargement de programme ne soit ncssaire.
> 
> Afin de justifier sa gratuit, Office Starter affichera des pavs publicitaires dans le coin en bas  droite de sa fentre.
> ...


*Microsoft vient dannoncer la simplification de la distribution de sa suite bureautique Office 2010 au grand public.*

Tout dabord, on note larrive de la carte dactivation. Pour lutilisateur, il sagit en fait dacheter uniquement la cl dactivation ncessaire  la validation du produit au terme de la priode dessai. Avec cette offre, le support DVD ne sera plus fourni. Elle est donc limite aux versions dessai prinstalles sur les postes grand-public et que lon retrouve actuellement en version 2007 sur la quasi-totalit des PC. Malheureusement, actuellement, il nest pas question de condition tarifaire avantageuse pour les clients ayant opts pour ce mode dacquisition. Ds lors, on peut sen demander lintrt quand on ne cesse de rpter les problmes lis  labsence de disque dinstallation (absence de personnalisation, maintenance, etc.)

Autre point important : la fin de Microsoft Works distribu gratuitement dans tous les ordinateurs quips de Windows et vendus au grand public. Celui-ci sera remplac par une version bride des logiciels Word et Excel nomme Office Starter 2010 et ne sera disponible quavec les ordinateurs neufs. Lintrt : faciliter la transition actuelle de Works vers Office pour lutilisateur. Dsormais, ce sera la mme interface avec la possibilit de mettre  jour Office Starter 2010 vers Office 2010 Home (ou autres) en quelques clics.  Etant donn qu priori les fonctionnalits seront celles de lactuel Works, cette dcision semble assez bnfique pour lutilisateur.

Quant au tlchargement dune version dessai par Internet, il sera remplac par un mode  Click to Run  cens diminuer le temps de tlchargement (et donc srement les fonctionnalits) et permettant via un processus de virtualisation dinstaller et de comparer plusieurs versions avant dacheter.

 ::fleche::  Et vous, comment pensez-vous obtenir Microsoft Office 2010 ?
 ::fleche::  A propos de la carte d'activation, est-ce une nouvelle manire de consommer cologique (pas de boitier en plastique, pas de DVD) ou une nouvelle faon de faire du marketing pour se diffrencier des autres ?

----------


## Tofalu

Oups, une petite erreur dans le sondage :

Il ne faut pas lire 
_Je n'utilise pas Office 2010_

mais 

_Je n'utilise pas Office ... et donc par consquent, je n'utiliserai pas Office 2010_

Dsol  :;):

----------


## Invit

Salut

J'ai toujours prfr avoir un support physique, mme si du point de vu cologique c'est une trs bonne initiative (je ne sais pas si c'est voulu dans ce sens ou un nouveau concept de vente globalis), cela m'amne  une question :

Lorsque l'on a un problme avec Office (ce qui peut arriver), on est ds fois oblig de mettre le support pour rparer ou autre, est-ce que cela sera possible par l'intermdiaire du net ?

Philippe

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut...

Je n'ai pas trop le choix, vu mon boulot. J'acquerrai la suite Office 2010, et je la veux en DVD. J'apprcie avoir le support physique en cas de rinstallation, personnalisation de l'installation.

De plus, je suis curieux et impatient de pouvoir tester toutes les nouveauts (ruban paramtrable plus simplement, "triggers" et autres joyeusets sur Access), ...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Comme dans son premier message *Tofalu* vous parlait d'Office Starter 2010, je vous propose une vido de prsentation (en Anglais) de celui-ci.

Vous remarquerez que le Look est le mme que le pack Office traditionnel.

Mme si cette version comporte beaucoup moins de fonctionnalits, c'est une alternative de dmarrage pour dcouvrir l'interface d'Office 2010.

----------


## Invit

J'ai vot pour: Une version prcdente me suffit ....
Comme le dirait la compatriote de Pierre, je chanterai bien:
 "Je voudrais bien,
  Mais je peux point" ::cry:: 

Pour un particulier qui veut une version avec Access, c'est  dire une version pro, c'est totalement inaccessible.
J'ai fait un gros effort pour la 2007, maintenant  priori c'est fini jusqu'au moins 2015... ::calim2:: 
Et  l'entreprise c'est mme pas la peine d'y compter, on restera en 2000 et avec OpenOffice. Pour les grands comptes il y a des conditions dgressives avantageuses, mais pour les Pme, c'est trop cher pour ce que cela amne de plus.

----------


## Katleen Erna

Microsoft a apport aujourd'hui des informations supplmentaires concernant ses suites utilitaires.

La suite d'entre de gamme Works sera abandonne, aprs une dizaine d'annes de bons et loyaux services, au profit d'une version bride et gratuite de Microsoft Office 2010 qui sera finance par la publicit.

Appele Office Starter 2010, cette nouvelle dition ne contiendra que Word 2010 et Excel 2010 -en version "fonctionnalits rduites" (alors que PowerPoint 2010, OneNote 2010 et Outlook 2010 se trouvent ajouts aux packs de gammes suprieures). Elle ne sera pas limite dans le temps par une date d'expiration, car le produit n'a pas t conu en tant que version d'essai : "Vous pouvez l'utiliser aussi longtemps que vos besoins ne dpassent pas ce que Starter a  offrir", dclare son responsable des tests. Parmi les fonctionnalits brides on peut noter par exemple : pour word, l'impossibilit de crer entte et pied de page, ni de table de matire automatique et en ce qui concerne excel, l'absence de tableau crois dynamique.

Microsoft espre donc que les utilisateurs de cette mise en bouche seront ensuite tents par l'achat d'une version plus consistante (qui ne necessite aucune convertion de format des documents existants). L'upgrade sera d'ailleurs possible directement depuis Starter, par l'utilisaton d'une cl d'activation (achete en ligne), qui dbloquera les contenus ncssaires  l'installation d'une nouvelle dition, sans qu'aucun tlchargement de programme ne soit ncssaire.

Afin de justifier sa gratuit, Office Starter affichera des pavs publicitaires dans le coin en bas  droite de sa fentre.
Il est dj possible de tester Office 2010 ainsi que son quivalent en ligne Office Web Apps, mais uniquement sur invitations.

Source : Le blog de Microsoft (vido incluse)

----------

